# 2004 gto head lights stay on



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

alright, problems have beem very minor and not really any of them botherd me.

1st problem i had was the paint on the door handles chipping off, and the car has 7,000miles. talk to pontiac and they looked into it and fixed it even tho it's not under waranty. they did a great job.

when they was working on my car the f*ed up my wheel with keys getting in and out of my car. talked to them, they again fixed it no questions.. wow?

my main problem is the dang lights... some times they go off. some times they stay on. i cant make the problem reaccur, it just does it whenever it wants to. it goes away when i crank the car up and then turn the engine back off.

IDEA*** i was thinking, i notice the lights (when working right) will turn off when i open the door after i tune the engine off and key out. now, maybe the door switch is sticking, and maybe needs replaced.

anyway it's a 2004 gto, 6 speed, yellow, 7,500miles. if any of that helps.


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

and it does this no matter what the light switch is set on. even with light 
"off" they will stay on, when it feels like it..

it's not a huge problem, but i'd like to fix it. it killed my battery once.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine did it once or twice in the garage. It has something to do with, shutting the car off after you open the door or shutting the car down then open the door. Its hard for me to explain. I noticed after I walked back in the garage and my lights was still on. I had to open and shut the door again to get the lights to go off. My advice to you is shut off the car before you open the door, that will make sure the relay will de-energize to shut off the lights.


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

lol.. i'll give it a shot next time i'm having the problem. i was thinking door switch b/c it's an 04 with few miles. and door stays closed 85% of the time. could be sticking?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM4life said:


> Mine did it once or twice in the garage. It has something to do with, shutting the car off after you open the door or shutting the car down then open the door. Its hard for me to explain. I noticed after I walked back in the garage and my lights was still on. I had to open and shut the door again to get the lights to go off. My advice to you is shut off the car before you open the door, that will make sure the relay will de-energize to shut off the lights.


I can relate to this....However after having my PCM replaced for another reason, this problem has not resurfaced. My inclination was there was a misread of some sort from the PCM, as stated this problem was intermittent until the PCM was replaced and nearly 2 yrs later all is well.


----------



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

my 04 does this occassionally,too. there seems to be no rhyme or reason to it, like you said, it just does it whenever it wants to.
another weird problem mine has been having is the steering wheel controls for the audio system get thrown off by one, for example, volume down makes the volume go up; volume up makes the audio muted, does anyone know why this would be?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04 5gto7 said:


> my 04 does this occassionally,too. there seems to be no rhyme or reason to it, like you said, it just does it whenever it wants to.
> another weird problem mine has been having is the steering wheel controls for the audio system get thrown off by one, for example, volume down makes the volume go up; volume up makes the audio muted, does anyone know why this would be?


Mine does this too often, along with the erratic gauges like twice a year. My BCM and DIC needs to be reprogrammed.


----------



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Mine does this too often, along with the erratic gauges like twice a year. My BCM and DIC needs to be reprogrammed.


my gauges haven't given me a problem. is that something that is easy to do (can you do it yourself?) or do you take it in for that?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You have to take it in.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

are you pulling the key out every time ?????????


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

another thing that causes the lights problem is if you turn off the key while the car is still moving. make sure you're stopped, turn the key off, open door. i bet it doesn't happen again


----------

